# Mapping Resources > Mapmaking Requests > [Paid] Looking to work with a cartographer for an upcoming novel series

## arw005

Hello cartographers!

I am a writer and am currently writing my flagship novel in a new series. As the title states, I am seeking a talented cartographer to create the map(s) for my series. 

Also, for copyright purposes I will require full rights of the map(s) produced; however acknowledgement and credit will be given under the copyright, and of course the successful artist would be able to add any work produced to their own portfolios. 

Overview of the world: 

Without going into too much detail here (more detail will be provided upon request). The story is set on a a single continent, made up of three (3) kingdoms/empires etc. 

1. Alscae - Typical European-esque kingdom, made up of 7 'states'.
2. Ra Mazah - A single Ancient Egyptian/Arab Emirates-esque empire 
3. Ithris - an alliance of 3 smaller 'states' and an area of shattered floating 'islands'

Map Details: 

Initially I am looking generate a detailed world map; as I plan to use  as a reference point so it needs to contain detailed features such as biomes, geographic features, rivers, etc. name labels for regions, major water features, cities etc., and tracks/roads/routes.

While the theme of the series is fantasy, I have given quite a bit of thought to the landscape of each region/state. While it isn't sufficient for publication purposes, I have used Photoshop to generate a rough map of these which I would be happy to explain in more detail. 


Project Parameters
While the project deadline is flexible, the budget for this project is tight. So I would require the services of someone who would be able to work within a reasonably negotiated commission for what I have in mind.

There is also a likely possibility of ongoing work, as I may look to generate city/town maps as the novel series progresses. So I would really like to form and maintain a professional working relationship with the successful artist.  

If this sounds like a project you may be interested in - as I do not yet have permissions to send private messages on this site - please leave a comment with a link to your portfolio.

----------


## NaglisG

Hello, my name is Naglis, but you can call me Vytis, i'm interested in your project https://naglisgrasmanas.artstation.com/ and here's my Gmail pahonia.maps@gmail.com

----------


## Wired

Hello there,

I'd gladly take on this project for you! I am an experienced freelancer and have worked with a large number of authors, game publishers and Kickstarter projects before. You can find my maps and references at Foreign Worlds Cartography or by simply clicking the image in my signature below. 

If you like what you see, shoot me an email at mail@foreignworlds.net

best regards,
Sebastian of Foreign Worlds Cartography

----------


## AntonioFrade

Hey arw005, 

I could be interested in the project. Here you have some samples of my latest works::

Guild of Shadows Merchant PlazaUrobos continentGuild of Shadows RPGAgainst the gigantsSilvestine Map

Let me know if you are interested in my services. You can reach me at: *info -at- versakestudio -dot- com*

Regards,

Antonio Frade

----------


## Tiana

Hi, I've made several maps for novels, if you enjoy any of my portfolio examples feel free to get in touch and we can talk about your budget needs. You can own the work as long as I can put it in my portfolio.

----------


## Ryan S. Thomason

Hello there,

I'm a map-maker with several years' experience, including maps for novels, and my portfolio is here: http://www.ryansthomason.com/Mapmaking/. I can be reached at ryan@ryansthomason.com.

----------


## Caenwyr

Hi there!

Forst of al, thanks for getting in touch with tholis online community. Whoever you choose, you're sure to get a talented cartographer that will add just that bit extra oomph to your books that you're looking for. 

Also, looks like I'm I late to the party! If you're still looking for a cartographer I'll be happy to help you out. I've been mapping for several years now, and have done plenty of commissions both for novels and games. Be sure to check out my portfolio here: https://www.caenwyr.com/portfolio/

If you're interested in the opinion of past clients, feel free to look around on my References page too: https://www.caenwyr.com/references/

And if you feel like getting in touch, just give me a yell through info@caenwyr.com.

All the best,
Pieter

Sent from my SM-A705FN using Tapatalk

----------


## Ish_Joker

Hi there!

Interesting project and I'd love to see that photoshop sketch you've made! I'm sure I can help you out with the map(s) you desire! 
As a geographer, I'm happy to read that you've put quite some thought into the landscapes already. If you find it important (or simply interesting) that your world has a 'geography that makes sense', I'd love to work on that together to make it as (fantastically) realistic as possible!

Check out my portfolio for some reference material and feel free to contact me if you have any questions whatsoever.

----------


## TheDwarf

Hello!
I'm interested! Please take a second to look at my work in any of the links below and reach me at sergiocolauttiart@gmail.com if you are interested.

https://www.cartographersguild.com/a...p?albumid=5559
https://www.deviantart.com/thedwarfart/gallery
https://www.instagram.com/sergio_colautti/?hl=en

Kind regards,
Sergio

----------


## AlTheArchitect

Hello,
I would love to work with you on that project of yours it sounds like a lot of fun. You can check out some of my work at https://www.instagram.com/althemarchitect/?hl=en or here https://althemarchitect.artstation.com/ for better quality and if you like my style, do not hesitate to contact me via email at althemarchitect@gmail.com or PM me directly on Instagram.

----------


## WiseGirl

Hi! I’m very interested in your project! I am an apprentice cartographer over at https://www.lizardinkmaps.com/ where my portfolio is also available. https://www.lizardinkmaps.com/portfolio

I would love the opportunity to hear more about your project and am very willing to negotiate for a reasonable price. I’m also wide open to work together in the future! 

Here is my email if you’d like to get in touch! Leslieann@lizardinkmaps.com

Regards,
LeslieAnn

----------


## vb.maps

Hello!

I might be interested in this project. You can see my portfolio here - https://www.artstation.com/vb_maps and here - https://www.instagram.com/vb.maps/

Feel free to contact me at vdm.bulgakov@gmail.com

Thank you!

----------


## Clarketography

Hey there,

This sounds great. I am highly interested in your project. You can find my most recent work here, https://www.artstation.com/clarketography

Feel free to email me at clarketography@outlook.com for any further inquiries if you are interested.

Thank you and best of luck with your project, I hope it goes well!

----------


## Eri

Hiya
Throwing my hat into the ring as another interested party. You can see my portfolio over at my website the Corrupted Quill. You can either contact me through the website or at _ ErinH84 at gmail dot com _

----------

